
Ask HN: Classic debate of MBA. Can you share your experience? - djanf90
I work for one of the FANG companies. I have been debating with myself if I should do MBA or not?
I have undergraduate degree from foreign university and have 10 years of software development and leadership experience.
I have been working as a Manager for last 2 years now.<p>My case for MBA -
 1) Learn management with concentration on finance, operations and technologies<p>2) Get a rubber stamp that I have masters from US.<p>3) Not have people look down on me every time I say I earned Engineering degree from India. Tbh, my engineering degree was not a diploma mill. I studied super hard and scored distinction ( a big deal in India)<p>4) Break into the Exec. management.Almost all execs have MBA ( and&#x2F;or MS). If I don&#x27;t get degree and manage to break into exec. management, I will be an outlier.<p>Case against MBA -<p>1) Fees - It costs at least $150k to do MBA from a reputed school.<p>2) Opportunity cost - I could be doing my own SaaS app or startup or learn ML&#x2F;AI if I didn&#x27;t do the startup<p>3) Future opportunities - People look down on MBAs more and more in tech companies. Most opportunities for MBA are on on Business side with or as a product manager with cut-throat competition.<p>4) I personally believe Product Manager is most overrated position in tech.<p>I personally want to earn more money, live with less stress in 40s and 50s, spread head importance of across communities in the US and globally.<p>I don&#x27;t make boatload of money right now. In fact, I am probably on the lower end of the spectrum when it comes to total comp. Spending on MBA also mean that I won&#x27;t be able to buy house for 2 more years.<p>What are your thoughts? As anyone here got MBA that proved useful and made drastic change in total comp?
======
nnn1234
Hello. I also have a degree from India ( not a diploma mill) and I did my
masters in the US. Here is my handicap of your situation.( Will contain
blatant stereotyping and biases,but comes from a good place) Your primary
reason for MBA comes down to money, so if you are in the bay area and work at
one of the FANG, I would suggest some networking,mentoring and advising.
Easiest way to money is start solving a problem the FANG have. (I will be rude
here but again this is just some random stranger to you, so feel free to
ignore) You will never start something, with this mindset. You are already
risk balancing our MBA with a home, if you think you can exit in some way In 2
yrs , then go ahead and try. As regards to being an outlier and people looking
down on you. WHY DO YOU GIVE A FUCK EHAT OTHER PEOPLE THINK? What will your
family think if you do a start-up and fail ? How can you take risks when you
read that statement with any seriousness. Do not do an MBA. I would suggest
take a smaller bet on something you want to do. Start something only if the
world needs it.

Focus on how you can provide value to your employer or if not yourself in the
most cost effective way, if that involves an MBA fine, otherwise dont

